# Photoshop slice tool question



## flygning (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a very large (17010x9720) image that I'd like to print.  At 270dpi, the entire image would be 63"x36", so I'd like to break it into a number of 8x10s to make it easier.  I've tried a number of different methods to break the image into smaller ones. 

The first thing I tried was the slice tool.  I can divide it into a certain number of sections both horizontally and vertically, but I can't seem to make it understand that I want 8"x10" sizes.  Is there any way to make it automatically divide into the right size?  Getting past that, I tried just dividing into 7 sections across and 4 sections down (which still wouldn't have really helped me), but then the only way I know to make the sections into different files is to save for the web.  When I try this, it gives me an error message, saying the sizes are too big for this particular process, and I'll probably lock up my computer (which I was doing anyway).  Is there a better way to save each slice as a separate file?

The next method I tried was to use the marquee tool, specifying that I wanted each section to be 8"x10".  So far so good.  Then I copied each section into a new file, but it seemed no matter what I ended up cutting off part of the image each time I copied a new section.  If I use this method, how do I make sure I don't cut anything off?  Is there any way to use the marquee tool to divide into equal parts (like the slice tool)?

I hope all this made sense.  I'm using Photoshop CS3 if that makes any difference.  Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 20, 2008)

Just as a question, why not just get it printed full size?
There are many labs that can handle that file size.


----------



## flygning (Jul 20, 2008)

Money, mostly.  It is a map, so it'll look better printed on something like card stock on a home printer.  If I were to print it huge at a lab, I might as well just go out and buy a real map.


----------



## Many Hats (Jul 20, 2008)

I've never seen anything automatic.  Let me know if you find a tool.  that said, the only way i've ever been able to break things up into a mosaic is to move all my guidelines where I want, then use the rectangular selection took to pick out each section, copy, then paste to a new page.  print each page seperatly and assemble.  Time consuming, but works.  Good luck! Laura


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 30, 2008)

There are a few automatic tools that are made for printers. Like 3rd party drivers and some supplied printer drivers support this as well.  I guess search on the net to find out which ones. The last time I did this I was on an Amiga. It was like 12 A4 pages across and 5 or 6 high - a backdrop for an art exhibit I was invited to. At the time now nearly 12 years ago, there was only 1 "driver" on the Amiga that would do it and it was 3rd party $50. I've since seen several on windows and mac that do it tho - so you don't need to buy an Amiga or anything.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not aware of an automatic way or an elegant way, though I've never had to do this so my knowledge is severely lacking.

However, you can easily use rulers and guides to do this: Press CTRL + R to bring up your rulers, right-click on them and select 'Inches', then drag guides out from them. Use the Shift key to snap to intervals.

Then use the marquee selection tools as normal.


----------



## flygning (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks-- that is basically what I was hoping for, nynfortoo.  Bifurcator, that sounds easy enough, but unless I find something open source, I'll probably stick to what I can do in Photoshop.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd bet my lenscap there is something in opensourse.  Have you done a search yet?


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inqui...onquer-print-big-posters-on-any-small-printer
http://www.srs1software.com/download.htm#dcpc


http://posterprinter.sourceforge.net/
https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=172256


 http://www.geocities.com/siliconvalley/5682/poster.html



Other solutions
Export your slide as a graphic (try WMF or EMF for starters) then use Insert, Picture, From File to bring it into Excel (Or the Free OpenOffice!). Right-click and choose Format Picture to set the size you want the picture to be, then print. Excel will "tile" your printout across however many sheets it takes to accommodate your chosen picture size. (Thanks to CyberTaz and Matt/MS MacBU for that one)
Create a Microsoft Publisher document with page size set to Poseter in File, Page Setup. In the same dialog box, you can choose the overlap options you want. Export your slide as a graphic (EMF or WMF) and bring it into this document and print.
Recent versions of Adobe Acrobat can do tiled printing. Create a PDF from your PowerPoint page, then open the PDF in Acrobat and print from it.
Corel Draw and other sophisticated drawing or desktop publishing programs can do tiled printing. If the program permits direct import of PPT files, try that; otherwise, copy/paste your slide from Slide Sorter view into the drawing/DTP app, then let it handle the tiled printing.

Etcetera...


----------



## flygning (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting stuff you got there.  I did a search before I ever posted this thread, but mostly on the photoshop side of it (since I have photoshop, and figured there had to be some way to do it).  I originally was using one of the poster printer sites (rasterbator I think), but it wasn't doing what I wanted it to, and it was locking up.  I think that was the biggest problem, really, because pretty much anything I did locked the computer up.  But just this afternoon I recieved my shiny new laptop that can handle anything! (except Oblivion...).  I'll take a look at some more options to print it


----------



## MountainPaul (Aug 4, 2008)

One way would be to use a script..
See this thread..
http://ps-scripts.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=1582&highlight=tilemaker


----------



## freelunch (Aug 4, 2008)

flygning said:


> The next method I tried was to use the marquee tool, specifying that I wanted each section to be 8"x10".  So far so good.



I thought you were on the right track here.

What about dragging horizontal and vertical guides across your image as you like. The marquee tool will snap to the guides, so you shouldn't lose any of the image, but also there will be no overlap.

Does your printer print to the paper's edge? If not, make your sections with the guides something smaller, like 7 x 9. You'll just have to do a bit of trimming.

Any help?


----------



## erolemed (Mar 21, 2010)

hi, did you get an answer to this question? I am trying to do the same thing. there was a podcast by NAPP (national association of photoshop professionals) which featured just that but it looks like they took it off.


----------

